
Majority of Microsoft Employees OK Providing Tech Services for ICE – Survey - Kroeler
http://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2018/07/ice-microsoft-tech-employees-blind.html
======
poster123
The vast majority of Americans oppose open borders, and there is nothing
inherently wrong with providing services to the government agency that
enforces our immigration laws.

